# Kobe to be suspended



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Kobe suspended 2 games for elbow*

*Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Kobe Bryant's elbow Wednesday night to the throat of Memphis' Mike Miller will result in a suspension from the league office to be announced Friday, ESPN.com's Marc Stein reports.

Contact above the shoulders, when deemed to be intentional, generally results in a suspension of one or two games.

The Lakers don't play again until Sunday, when they host Utah.

Bryant sustained an inch-long cut near his left eye early in the third quarter Wednesday night after taking an elbow from a driving Miller. 

[More in URL]

And Wade wasnt suspended for his cheap shot at Kobe? Hahaha.. Actually I dont care about the Wade one.. This was right.. he should be suspended and will be.. Nice job NBA!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

boo! 

Haters to arrive in 10,9,8,7,6,5.....


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lets hope that the rest of the Lakers all have big games while Kobe is out.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm assuming this is a one game suspension? 

Man thats B.S.!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Is it too late to cancel my "January All or Nothing" prediction?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> I'm assuming this is a one game suspension?
> 
> Man thats B.S.!


Nah not really.. It was expected.. he should be suspended but wish the NBA was more consistent.. 

I hear one game but could be two..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> And Wade wasnt suspended for his cheap shot at Kobe? Hahaha.. Actually I dont care about the Wade one.. This was right.. he should be suspended and will be.. Nice job NBA!


1. wade's was to the chest, not head/neck
2. wade's was on the same play, like 2 seconds later, meaning it was reactionary, while Kobe's happened 15 minutes later after he came back into the game after he said he was going to get Miller back. Kobe's was obviously planned. 

2 big differences between the two plays


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea Wade got Kobe in the armpit when they were in the post but Kobe got Miller in the neck, where he couldve seriously injured him and he had just passed it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Yea Wade got Kobe in the armpit when they were in the post but Kobe got Miller in the neck, where he couldve seriously injured him and he had just passed it.


I really dont give a **** if there's any difference.. The NBA isnt consistent.. I'm sorry.. 

I agree with this decision but they need to be more consistent in crap like this..


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

TMac would have never done anything like that.

TMac is above such brutality.

63 points? Pshhhh. TMac would have had 70 in 2 quarters only taking 5 shots.

TMac is God.

Kobe is the Devil.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Official: 2 game suspension.. Miss both Utah games!


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Official: 2 game suspension.. Miss both Utah games!


I think Kobe got one game for the flagrant elbow and the 2nd suspension for cursing at the ref after the Memphis game.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

well...oftentimes...when the star player goes down...the team rallies and wins a game or two...kind of like the time when yao was lost and the rockets still beat us...i expect...for one night anyway...odom to play aggressively on offense and to play in the post area where the team initiates the triangle... :gopray:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 1. wade's was to the chest, not head/neck
> 2. wade's was on the same play, like 2 seconds later, meaning it was reactionary, while Kobe's happened 15 minutes later after he came back into the game after he said he was going to get Miller back. Kobe's was obviously planned.
> 
> 2 big differences between the two plays


So if Kobe's actions had been more "reactionary" he wouldnt be suspended? Thats bull****. So you think that if Kobe had turned around after he was hit and threw an elbow to the chest he wouldnt be suspended? Thats bull****, if Kobe is suspended Wade should be too


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

cant argue the suspension....was it worth it kobe?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> cant argue the suspension....was it worth it kobe?


I really believe this could be for the best.. because now Odom is gonna have to STEP THE HELL UP.. If he cant do that now without Kobe then he never will. .


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> Thats bull****, if Kobe is suspended Wade should be too


lol, if you dont see the difference between the two hits (the main one is one is to the head and the other the chest- 1 above the shoulders and the other below) then you are worse than originally thought

the nba differentiates between shots below the shoulders and above the shoulders. Isnt anything new. The nfl does it as well with qb's. Its called one is much more dangerous than the other


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> So if Kobe's actions had been more "reactionary" he wouldnt be suspended? Thats bull****. So you think that if Kobe had turned around after he was hit and threw an elbow to the chest he wouldnt be suspended? Thats bull****, if Kobe is suspended Wade should be too


I think his postgame comments didn't do him any favors. Had he apologized and said it was done in the heat of the moment and was the wrong decision, I think the league would have been more than lenient toward him.

And pre-meditated actions should always been punished more severely than those done in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That would be funny of Odom and Devean are traded on the day of one of these games and we come out with a lineup

Smush
Sasha/Wafer
Walton/Green
Cook/Kwame
Mihm/Bynum


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> That would be funny of Odom and Devean are traded on the day of one of these games and we come out with a lineup
> 
> Smush
> Sasha/Wafer
> ...


Lovely.. Look at that.. :laugh:

I think the backups may be able to take the starters.. :rofl:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> So if Kobe's actions had been more "reactionary" he wouldnt be suspended? Thats bull****. So you think that if Kobe had turned around after he was hit and threw an elbow to the chest he wouldnt be suspended? Thats bull****, if Kobe is suspended Wade should be too


 Theres a big difference between a reaction and premeditation...ask the court system. Im not saying Wade shouldnt have been tossed for his elbow, Im saying Kobe knew he was gonna come back and plant an elbow to the head or throat of Miller. As far as your first statement of if Kobes action was reactionary would he have been suspended? Yeah even if he reacted with an elbow to the head or throat? any attempt at head or throat should be immediate ejection. These athletes are too big and too strong to be allowed to think it is by any means ok to take these types of shots at one another.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 1. wade's was to the chest, not head/neck
> 2. wade's was on the same play, like 2 seconds later, meaning it was reactionary, while Kobe's happened 15 minutes later after he came back into the game after he said he was going to get Miller back. Kobe's was obviously planned.
> 
> 2 big differences between the two plays


I have to agree with Laker fans here. Hitting a player on purpose with malicious intent should be dealt with. Kobe deserved what he got, but it should be consistent. Some players shouldnt get away with things just because they're "superstars".


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I think his postgame comments didn't do him any favors. Had he apologized and said it was done in the heat of the moment and was the wrong decision, I think the league would have been more than lenient toward him.
> 
> And pre-meditated actions should always been punished more severely than those done in the heat of the moment.


No doubt had Kobe come right back at Miller the penalty would have been less severe.....

But that has never been Kobes style


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Bryant Suspended for Two Games*



> NEW YORK, Dec. 30, 2005 – Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant has been suspended for two games without pay for committing a Flagrant Foul Penalty Two by elbowing Memphis’ Mike Miller in the throat, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Senior Vice President Basketball Operations.
> 
> The incident, in which Bryant was called for a Flagrant Foul Penalty One and, subsequently, upgraded by the League Office to a Flagrant Foul Penalty Two, occurred with 8:24 remaining in the fourth quarter of the Lakers 100-99 loss to the Memphis Grizzlies Wednesday night at the Staples Center.
> 
> Bryant will serve his suspension on Sunday, Jan. 1 when the Lakers host the Utah Jazz and on Tuesday, Jan. 3 versus Utah at the Delta Center.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Vintage said:


> .
> 
> Kobe is the Devil.


You give him too much credit.

He is merely the Anti-Christ.


K = 11
O = 15
B = 2
E = 5

11+15+2+5 = 33, 3+3 = 6

B = 2
E = 5
A = 1
N = 14
B = 2

2+5+1+14+2 = 24, 2+4 = 6

R = 18
y = 25
a = 1
n = 14
T = 20

18+25+1+14+20 = 78, 7+8 = 15, 1+5 = 6

Kobe Bean Bryant = 666

You all are always trying to give him more credit than he deserves :biggrin:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> You give him too much credit.
> 
> He is merely the Anti-Christ.
> 
> ...


Wow, how long did it take you to figure that out?!?!? lol


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey, at least hes only suspended for games against the Jazz


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> You give him too much credit.
> 
> He is merely the Anti-Christ.
> 
> ...


That........

Wow.


Amazingness.

I repped you for that. I'd buy you a beer too....(but I am not anywhere near you; nor legally able to buy beer)


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea the Utah fans are so happy i bet


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> Hey, at least hes only suspended for games against the Jazz


Yes because the Jazz are gonna be a pushover with Odom trying to step up.. LOL HAHAHAH!!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Start Wafer? :biggrin:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Hope the team plays well so they show Kobe that he doesn't have to shoot so much.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 1. wade's was to the chest, not head/neck
> 2. wade's was on the same play, like 2 seconds later, meaning it was reactionary, while Kobe's happened 15 minutes later after he came back into the game after he said he was going to get Miller back. Kobe's was obviously planned.
> 
> 2 big differences between the two plays


Yeah, Kobes was a lot more vilant, it could have gave Miller a concussion or seriously hurt him, Wades was right after it happened and Kobes was later on...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good. He deserved this suspension. Now what he needs to is sit back and observe his teammates play. Find out what else he can do to help them out instead of chucking up wild shots and cursing his young and inexperienced supporting cast. If playing that way means losing a few games along the way, so be it. Stop bull****ting us with the "I'm just being patient." garbage.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

mang said:


> Hope the team plays well so they show Kobe that he doesn't have to shoot so much.


Do you think that he would stop even if they won both games??


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

iverson1 said:


> Do you think that he would stop even if they won both games??


He stopped last time when he fouled out vs the Jazz before our 6 game road trip. That was the game when Sasha hit that clutch 3 that won the game. Coincidentally, the 2 games he's missing is vs the Jazz. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Well he deserved it , He did something wrong, now has to face the concequences. B34C you are so right , This is Lamars chance to show the team what he can do ......Lamar step up mother ****er!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe suspended 2 games for elbow*

I'm not suprised; he deserved to be suspended for that elbow shot


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> You give him too much credit.
> 
> He is merely the Anti-Christ.
> 
> ...


Too bad you had to cut off his last name and add the B to the middle name. Talk about bull****.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol, if you dont see the difference between the two hits (the main one is one is to the head and the other the chest- 1 above the shoulders and the other below) then you are worse than originally thought
> 
> the nba differentiates between shots below the shoulders and above the shoulders. Isnt anything new. The nfl does it as well with qb's. Its called one is much more dangerous than the other


it doesnt matter where you hit em, as long as you had the intention to hit someone and did follow up with the action you should be suspended. Below the shoulder? sock em on the nuts and then would kobe not of been suspended? thats ridiculously hilarious.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah, Kobes was a lot more vilant, it could have gave Miller a concussion or seriously hurt him, Wades was right after it happened and Kobes was later on...


o ok. so its ok if you hit him right after the intial incident. what kind of bull**** is that? 

yes it COULD of given miller a concussion. but i'm sorry it didnt and plus, wade's elbow COULD of given kobe a broken rib or something worse. and i am saying this COULD of happened just how youre stating it. so anytime someone intentionally tries to hurt someone, anything could of happen. for that reason both wade and kobe should get suspended. not only for 2 days, but for 5 days or more.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that these 2 games will be a positive for both Kobe and the Lakers? I remember when kobe got hurt back during the Lakers championship runs and he sat back and got a chance to see how the Lakers can perform without him. I'm looking for Lamar, Smush, Cook, George, and Kwame now step up their game and get all the shots they wanted if Kobe wasn't there. A perfect chance to show that is against the UTAH JAZZ!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that these 2 games will be a positive for both Kobe and the Lakers? I remember when kobe got hurt back during the Lakers championship runs and he sat back and got a chance to see how the Lakers can perform without him. I'm looking for Lamar, Smush, Cook, George, and Kwame now step up their game and get all the shots they wanted if Kobe wasn't there. A perfect chance to show that is against the UTAH JAZZ!


Am I correct that the Lakers were 500 without Kobe last year? Then again Chucky averaged 20 points in those games, and the only Laker that will get near that is Lamar. I'm guessing we start George, or maybe even Sasha.

Odom
Smush
George
Cook
Mihm

Good lord... Odom will need to be Magic Johnson to get this team near 90 points.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I think smush will step up fine... hes been able to get around 16 points most of the games and thats with kobe... Smush is better than chucky... can score just as much and has 10000000 better defense


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> I think smush will step up fine... hes been able to get around 16 points most of the games and thats with kobe... Smush is better than chucky... can score just as much and has 10000000 better defense


 Lately Smush's defense has been absolutely horrible. Chucky-like. It's not that he can't. His concentration and technique have been lacking. He is better than that and I anticipate he will improve.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

This may just turn out to be a blessing in disguise, IF the team can show Kobe that they can do well even without him.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

He deserved the suspension...and I bet he doesn't regret it at all. I ain't mad at him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Am I correct that the Lakers were 500 without Kobe last year? Then again Chucky averaged 20 points in those games, and the only Laker that will get near that is Lamar. I'm guessing we start George, or maybe even Sasha.
> 
> Odom
> Smush
> ...



Luckily we're playing Utah!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This may be a good thing. If Bryant is out and the Lakers win one of those games then Kobe may show more trust in his teamates. Also this will allow Bryant to think about what his fustartion had cost: The composure of his teamates and now him being suspended. I think Kobe will come back more calm and ready to go on a run.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't see why he is being suspended for 2 games. If his action was that bad why didn't he get thrown out of the game??????


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

clearly Kobe's cheap shot is far worse than Wade's.

Kobe elbow him and since he is the great Kobe he gets always with it so Wade hit him close to the chest just to give him a little revenge.

but with Kobe did was purposedly planned and he could have injured him badly i dont see how you compare Wade's Flagrant foul to Kobe's one on Miller just look at the replay.

Didnt the Lakers team last year were having a .500% record without Kobe?
I also think it will benefit the lakers and Odom.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> clearly Kobe's cheap shot is far worse than Wade's.
> 
> Kobe elbow him and since he is the great Kobe he gets always with it so Wade hit him close to the chest just to give him a little revenge.
> 
> ...



heat fan since 2001 ehy...isnt that when they started winning...

anywho....i dont think the lakers will have a hard time winning in utah but winning in staples....hmm


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

Thats my 'I hope Lamar does great and gets to showcase his talent' dance.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> heat fan since 2001 ehy...isnt that when they started winning...
> 
> anywho....i dont think the lakers will have a hard time winning in utah but winning in staples....hmm


actually no i had to watch painfully the 2001-2002 heat season with a lineup consisting of Zo,Brian Grant,Kendall Gill,Eddie Jones,and Rod strickland.

the 02-03 roster was even worse.
BG,Malik Allen,Caron,EJ,Travis Best.

but anyways good luck to Odom and the Lakers because basicly this team is full of scrubs right?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> actually no i had to watch painfully the 2001-2002 heat season with a lineup consisting of Zo,Brian Grant,Kendall Gill,Eddie Jones,and Rod strickland.
> 
> the 02-03 roster was even worse.
> BG,Malik Allen,Caron,EJ,Travis Best.
> ...


can someone tell me, is this called baiting?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> can someone tell me, is this called baiting?


Yes sir, And its best not to respond and look chilidish as the poster who baited


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I think his postgame comments didn't do him any favors. Had he apologized and said it was done in the heat of the moment and was the wrong decision, I think the league would have been more than lenient toward him.
> 
> And pre-meditated actions should always been punished more severely than those done in the heat of the moment.


100% correct. Kobe's post game comments are what got him into trouble. If Kobe had apologized, his punishment would probably not have been so severe. He didn't and the league responded accordingly. 

yes, Howard's forearm was just as intentional in the Dallas game and he probably should have seen a suspension too. But he didn't. :whoknows: Life isn't fair. Nothing to do now but learn from it and move on.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

this is just bull**** IMO. the nba is suspending him for the hard foul, but do they have any idea how much harder fouls he got? like the one in the mavs game when josh howard just closelined him. but he didnt get suspended, heck, he didnt even get fined!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

dannyM said:


> can someone tell me, is this called baiting?


Not if its the truth. And it _is_ the truth: outside of Kobe and Odom, the rest of those guys are scrubs.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

A one game suspension with the fine would have been enough. Damn NBA... :curse:


----------

